

I can help you realize your startup idea - vantran
http://twoinacrowd.com/dates/i-can-help-you-realize-your-startup-idea

======
archon810
So, he's been coding since he was 15? So that's what, -3 years, cause he
definitely looks about 12 in that picture.

~~~
lionhearted
Totally a dick thing to say someone who just built something and put something
out into the world. Adds no value to the conversation...

...man that sucks. I hate crap like this.

Anyways, Van - I like your site, but you might want to make your value
proposition more clear.

"Make new friends, meet old ones, do something fun together" - doing what?

Those are good benefits. But what exactly is the service? Why should the
unfamiliar visitor try it out?

Maybe something like, "Use our simple FREE service to make a connection with
someone with the same interests in your hometown. Takes 27 seconds to fill out
- CLICK HERE TO SEE A DEMO"

I don't know. Something like that. Stronger reason to use the service, more
explanation, more call to action. Definitely have analytics, and maybe split-
test different variants? Right now I don't know what the site does exactly
without diving in, so grabbing someone by the hand right away and making it
easy might be good.

"The best FREE way to get a meetup with an old friend, new friend, or date in
your city - CLICK HERE to see how it works" - something like that? Play around
with it, a stronger call to action and more description might help. Good luck
and best wishes.

------
gwil
Nice idea, simple to use, and I'm hoping to see people setup events in the bay
area!

------
jgondolfi
Excellent way to connect--simple, useful, and convenient.

